# Does Megaupload/Rapidshare work for you?



## boogiedownberlin (Oct 22, 2008)

i have an etisalat 1mb dsl plan and have tried to download stuff from megaupload and rapidshare numerous times. the thing is that on megaupload after waiting for 45 seconds, and after pressing the download button, it automatically goes back to the orginal screen where you have to enter the captcha thingy again. 

with rapidshare it tells me that i am already downloading a file and that i have to wait until i can download a new one. I have a secure wireless connection, and am dead sure that none of my neighbors are using my connection. and even if they were i think it is highly improbable that they'd be downloading stuff from rapidshare/megaupload at the same time as myself.


does anybody else have the same problem that i am talking about?


----------



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

are you using a VPN service?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Can you speak in English please...


----------



## grasshopper (Aug 12, 2008)

Megaupload has worked for me. I haven't downloaded anything recently, but I have uploaded no problems.


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Oct 22, 2008)

liquid8urn said:


> are you using a VPN service?



nope i am not using any vpns.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Are you using the premium or free service?


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Oct 22, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Are you using the premium or free service?


free of course


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I think that is where your problem is.  

The problem is that it uses your isp's IP, which everyone else uses to surf the web. This makes it pretty difficult to use it, as it will tell you that your ip has downloaded bla bla bla. Not the correct technical explanation, but it gives you the gist of what the problem is. We had the same problem in SA. 

I would really recommend just buying a membership (it's relatively cheap for what your getting), or moving over to torrents which are free.  Premium membership gets full speed multiple downloads. yeah baby!


----------



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

It's frustrating if sites like rapidshare or megaupload or torrents sites are blocked, there may be a lot of material violtating copyright, but personally I use both of them for totally wor-related 'legal' files which I want either to store or to make available to colleaugues


----------



## boogiedownberlin (Oct 22, 2008)

bubbles said:


> I think that is where your problem is.
> 
> The problem is that it uses your isp's IP, which everyone else uses to surf the web. This makes it pretty difficult to use it, as it will tell you that your ip has downloaded bla bla bla. Not the correct technical explanation, but it gives you the gist of what the problem is. We had the same problem in SA.
> 
> I would really recommend just buying a membership (it's relatively cheap for what your getting), or moving over to torrents which are free.  Premium membership gets full speed multiple downloads. yeah baby!



hmm i had heard about how Etisalat uses the same IP address for everybody living in the UAE. so does this mean that if i went to www.abcblabla.com and got myself banned from the website for trolling or something, then nobody in the UAE will be able to access abcblabla.com? why is it done this way? Why cant each user have his own ip address? 

anyways think i will be sticking to torrentz.com and limewire for my music, movies and occasional porn  (@liquidburn> Torrents Search Engine shouldnt be blocked, works perfectly fine for me)


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

liquid8urn said:


> It's frustrating if sites like rapidshare or megaupload or torrents sites are blocked, there may be a lot of material violtating copyright, but personally I use both of them for totally wor-related 'legal' files which I want either to store or to make available to colleaugues


There are many torrent sites that are unblocked. I use Torrents everyday! Rapidshare is also not blocked, don't know about megaupload. Never need to use them. If you have a premium account, you have no worries.


----------



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

boogiedownberlin said:


> (@liquidburn> Torrents Search Engine shouldnt be blocked, works perfectly fine for me)


OK ... can you get unlimited downloads and high speed (currently I have adsl2+, speeds up to 24,000kbps and 40Gbs per month!) with Etisalat or Du over there?


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

liquid8urn said:


> OK ... can you get unlimited downloads and high speed (currently I have adsl2+, speeds up to 24,000kbps and 40Gbs per month!) with Etisalat or Du over there?


I have a 2 meg line as well. unlimited bandwidth.  you can get a 12meg line if you are so inclined.


----------



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

bubbles said:


> I have a 2 meg line as well. unlimited bandwidth.  you can get a 12meg line if you are so inclined.


Thanks Bubbles, how much does it cost or where can I find info for that?


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

There you go.

broadband - du


----------



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

bubbles said:


> There you go.
> 
> broadband - du


excellent! you made my day, thanks


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

liquid8urn said:


> excellent! you made my day, thanks


Well that was easy! 

Pleasure mate.


----------

